

Mety: how the database for web apps should work (video 3 minutes) - fedd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ7p_5QWRHg

======
fedd
Director's cut (15 minutes): unknown episodes (downloading, chat
authorization), alternative ending (follow feature)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoPTESeNBsE>

